# Paper Knives



## JBroida (Nov 30, 2011)

We have a bunch of paper knives back in stock... they are going up on the website tomorrow morning at 11am PST. About 30 in stock... the tend to go really fast 

Paper Knives @ JKI


----------



## oivind_dahle (Nov 30, 2011)

Damn, they went fast..


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 30, 2011)

They are not up yet


----------



## JBroida (Nov 30, 2011)

they're going up in about 20 minutes


----------



## El Pescador (Nov 30, 2011)

damn I missed them!


----------



## JBroida (Nov 30, 2011)

they're up now 

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/mitsuaki-t.html


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 30, 2011)

I picked up one, but I was hoping that you had some of those curved ones with the tiny leather sheaths. 

k.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 30, 2011)

JBroida said:


> they're up now
> 
> http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/mitsuaki-t.html



Can you briefly explain the "glass tube" vs. "wood stand" difference. I assume this is how the knife will be stored/displayed? Vertically in a glass tube or horizontally on a wood stand?


----------



## JBroida (Nov 30, 2011)

pretty much thats it... the glass tube ones have handles made just of twisted metal, whereas the wood stand ones have wrapped handles, but the glass tube vs. wood stand thing is just a storage/display issue. The glass tube ones come with a tiny leather sheath though, so you can store/display them outside of the tube.

11 sold so far


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 3, 2011)

Ordered one on Wednesday afternoon, and it arrived at my office on the east coast on Friday. Included a nice hand-written note from Sara. Great service!


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 12, 2011)

I just got my mail today along with the paper knife, and I immediately put it to use opening all the mail that was held for the last week or so. I really like this tiny knife, and it worked great as a letter opener. 

k.


----------

